# Where to buy Gardz???



## Grundalow (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just got through removing some wallpaper and now I need to put some Gardz on the walls. The problem is, I can't find the stuff anywhere (Ace, Lowe's, Homedepot, etc). Where do you folks normally buy it at?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

All of the above and real paint stores also. If you go into a paint store- ask- Zinsser has rebranded it as Allprime Problem Solver to not compete with the box stores in some places.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Sherwin-Williams has begun to carry it in my area of Ohio.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Menards.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Sherwin-Williams has begun to carry it in my area of Ohio.


actual Gardz or their knock off version?
which sucks, imo


----------

